# soluble fibre list



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi there,Can you please suggest a reasonbly reliable internet source for gaining information on what foods are classed as soluble fibres? My dietician has given me some dietary guidelines to follow to help eliminate excessive and smelly gas. The list includes cutting down on legumes, lactose, fructose, sorbitol and sorbitol/frutose mixes. Also wheatbran foods, barley and oats, brassica veges and sulphurous foods. She mentioned eliminating potatoes (do you know why)? She gave no lists of which foods contain the above.Thanks for your help.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi there - The lists that you've been given actually include some high soluble fiber foods (like oats, barley and potatoes). I don't know why someone would recommend you avoid those - they're great staples for IBS (as are rice, pastas, and white breads). The other foods on your list tend to be gas-producing or GI irritants, and that's postentially troublesome.Here are lists of soluble fiber foods and other info http://www.firstyearibs.com/day3learn.html Best,Heather


----------

